# OT: Beagle Pup W/ Hair Loss



## Pompey (Apr 14, 2011)

I am incredibly sorry if this is OT, but if anyone is in Alabama, some jerkoff is selling this 8 week old male pup for $150 and trying to pass off the hair loss (my guess is either from mites or scratching from piss poor diet) as blueticking :mad2: I am beyond furious right now. I don't think I've ever been so livid in my life. I know this sort of garbage goes on, but to sell a pup in this condition, make your profit, and then be doubly deceitful in telling the buyer the spots are ticking. Jeez. This dog has no ticking but probably does have mange. If anyone can do anything about this, PM me for this SOB's e-mail addy. 

No wonder people hate breeders.


Large picture


Large picture


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Mange? Yes it's definitely hair loss. Poor dog. It sucks that any dog has to be put in that kind of situation.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That puppy is obviously sickly! And someone will be duped into his tactics, I'm sure. Poor little thing. People like that make me SICK. :frown:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just hope some nice, passionate dog lovers end up taking this pup, problems and all, and giving it the medical attention and life it deserves. Poor little thing. How can people just not have a heart? I struggle a bit as I know that you shouldn't give money to people like this, but I shudder to think what would happen to the poor pup if it stays with him.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Yep.... Demodex...and obviously a terrible breeder. I bred Beagles back in the day (direct daughter out of Dingus MacRae)...and that POS needs to stop that line right now. Does he have a "breeder website"?


----------



## Pompey (Apr 14, 2011)

FL Cracker said:


> Yep.... Demodex...and obviously a terrible breeder. I bred Beagles back in the day (direct daughter out of Dingus MacRae)...and that POS needs to stop that line right now. Does he have a "breeder website"?



This... person doesn't have a website, all I had was an e-mail from the site where he advertised a few of the pups. None appeared too healthy or well bred, but at least they weren't mangy... yet. He's since taken that ad down, and I can only hope someone with half a brain bought this pup. Though I doubt it. Because that's one of the reasons I washed my hands of field lines and went to show dogs. :frusty:

ETA: The grandsire of the bitch in my avatar (CFC Jack of all Trades) is a grandpup to Dingus Macrae himself  She's 8yrs now and out of some oooold school Branko breeding.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

my 12 yrs old beagle has got demodic mangle.

it starts like that - fur loss....

it´s been like that for 8 yrs, poor thing was either on heavy medication or itching n scratching.

not to mention the horrid stink.

2 months ago, i started her on raw.

puff! like magic she´s got ok - no more itching, scratching, losing fur nor foul smell.


----------

